# (port directory error) during portupgrade



## IT_Architect (Dec 9, 2010)

(port directory error) during portupgrade entries are the same ones that show stale in chkdb -F.  I know what they are, they are binaries, not ports, installed in custom locations by a control panel, and when there are updates, their directories are renamed.  How do I clean them out so they don't show up anymore when upgrading ports?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2010)

IT_Architect said:
			
		

> I know what they are, they are binaries, not ports, installed in custom locations by a control panel, and when there are updates, their directories are renamed.


No, they are not. Those files haven't registered anything with the pkg_tools so they won't show up.


> How do I clean them out so they don't show up anymore when upgrading ports


Read /usr/ports/UPDATING, I'm sure the answer is in there.


----------



## IT_Architect (Dec 9, 2010)

*Problem Details Explained:*
The problems are all from packages the DirectAdmin web hosting control panel maintains, which were never from ports.  In addition, the da_ prefix shown in the errors cements the relationship to DA (DirectAdmin)  

Software versions as maintained by DirectAdmin running on server prior to portupgrade
exim - 4.71
ncftp - 3.2.2/414
proftpd - 1.3.3c
vm-pop3d - 1.1.7f-DA-2

The errors reported are not for the running versions.
[CMD=]portversion -vL=[/CMD]

```
exim-4.69-1                 ?  error - origin not found 
ncftp1-1.9.5                ?  error - origin not found 
proftpd-1.3.2               ?  error - origin not found 
vm-pop3d-1.1.7f             ?  error - origin not found
```

[CMD=]pkgdb -F[/cmd]

```
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'mail/da_exim': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
Skip this for now? [yes]
To skip it without asking in future, please list it in HOLD_PKGS.
Stale origin: 'ftp/ncftp': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
Skip this for now? [yes]
To skip it without asking in future, please list it in HOLD_PKGS.
Stale origin: 'ftp/da_proftpd': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
Skip this for now? [yes]
To skip it without asking in future, please list it in HOLD_PKGS.
Stale origin: 'mail/da_vm-pop3d': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
Skip this for now? [yes]
```

[CMD=]portupgrade -a[/cmd]

```
** Port directory not found: mail/da_exim
** Port directory not found: ftp/ncftp
** Port directory not found: ftp/da_proftpd
** Port directory not found: mail/da_vm-pop3d
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - mail/da_exim (port directory error)
        - ftp/ncftp (port directory error)
        - ftp/da_proftpd (port directory error)
        - mail/da_vm-pop3d (port directory error)
```

I tried using pkg_delete on the old versions:

```
exim-4.69-1 
ncftp1-1.9.5 
proftpd-1.3.2 
vm-pop3d-1.1.7f
```

That killed my running versions, so I returned to the previous snapshot. 

I relayed my experience to DirectAdmin's tech support.  The question is, how can I fix the problem it causes FreeBSD when this happens from DA or another source?


----------

